# How do you get through a divorce



## kissycupcake (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, I have posted on considering divorce, but for those of you who don't know my story I dated my husband for 8 yrs, we've been married 2 1/2, seperated for 2 months. He has taken advantage of my family and my kindness. He sponged off of me for the first 2 yrs, although he sees it differently, he took $10,000.00 from me by forging my name. He constantly disrepects me, never gives me money, basically we lived 2 seperate lives. We've been going to marriage counseling, I wanted to see if he would change, He hasn't changed at all and the marriage counselor and I told him I didn't think it was working. He couldn't understand, he thinks buying me things is working on a marriage, those things don't count. So when counseling was over he got really mad when we were talking and drove away and left me there and told me to walk home. I havn't heard from him since. Now I think its time to file but I'm scared, I know its what I have to do, what is best for me, but I think it would be easier if he was in agreement. I just feel so bad. I never meant to hurt him, its just that he's not the man I thought he was. I feel like he has no councious, I care about him, but I'm not in love with him anymore. I cry alot, I think because I thought we would last forever, I feel like he took me for a ride, and now I'm the fool. Any suggestions on how to get through this would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------

